# I've got an interview!!! - Rural/Metro San Diego



## kravturtle (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got an interview with Rural/Metro here in San Diego! Anyone here have any tips on what they usually go for in an interview? I'm so new to this so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rural911 (Nov 22, 2010)

Be confident. You might be new to EMS, but I'm sure your not new to life! Form your other life experiences to mirror some of the EMS demands. E.g. Leadership, diversity, stressful situations and how to best handle them, integrity, etc... Be prepared to tell them about yourself, why you want to work there, etc... Know a lil about the company e.g it's a joint venture with sdfd. Which creates SDMSE. Be prepared to answer scenario questions rooted towards stealing, sexual harrasment, partner conflicts( note always say u would approach ur partner in a non-confrontational way) etc... Search some Internet sites that provide info for fire interview questions the interview rim gives will be similar. One good site is www.eatstress.com
Hope some of this helps. Be confident and most of all don't psych yourself out. Just show up and nail the interview. Good luck!


----------



## LSalander (Feb 22, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> I've got an interview with Rural/Metro here in San Diego! Anyone here have any tips on what they usually go for in an interview? I'm so new to this so any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


How did the interveiw go?  I have one coming up soon and I'm trying not to be nervous right out of my mind.  But I am...


----------



## Monkey (Feb 22, 2011)

Know your hospital locations, their status (base, trauma, etc) Know your protocols.  Be confident, answer the interview questions honestly and with a mind that they are not only a care provider, but a business, so think accordingly.

Oh, and congrats krav.. I know you wont know for awhile if you got it, but let us know how your interview went.


----------



## LSalander (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm on it!

Still nervous though...  

Not sure where I got this list, but it's the one I've been referring to:

Base Hospitals:
•	Scripps Mercy
•	Scripps La Jolla
•	Grossmont
•	UCSD Hillcrest
•	Palomar
•	Sharp Memorial
•	Tri-City

Trauma Centers:
•	Scripps Mercy
•	Scripps La Jolla
•	Children's Hospital
•	UCSD Hillcrest
•	Palomar
•	Sharp Memorial

Burn Centers:
•	UCSD Hillcrest

Hyperbaric Chambers:
•	Balboa Naval
•	Pendleton
•	Grossmont
•	UCSD Hillcrest

I vaugely remember from class that the 32nd Street Naval Base also has a hospital...is that correct?  I'm racking my brains, Google's, and class notes looking for info on what they specilize in (burn?  hyperbaric?) but I'm failing miserably.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't forget UCSD is the backup Pediatric Trauma for Childrens. ( you may be asked,  )

Hyperbaric... UCSD is the main, Grossmont and Balboa Naval do have them, but am not sure about Pendleton...  32nd St would be another in a pinch.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 25, 2011)

So, how did it go?!


----------



## LSalander (Mar 9, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Don't forget UCSD is the backup Pediatric Trauma for Childrens. ( you may be asked,  )
> 
> Hyperbaric... UCSD is the main, Grossmont and Balboa Naval do have them, but am not sure about Pendleton...  32nd St would be another in a pinch.


Thanks Monkey, your advice was invaluable!!!!  I was so glad I focused on memorizing the hospitals.  R/M was the first company I interviewed with to test on them (in great detail).  And protocols...oh man, don't get me started!  I could take a whole nother semester just learning all the darn SD protocols!  Wish we had a national standard in the US that all states and counties/parishes abided by...


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh wow...I never got an email saying that anyone had replied to this. And I just stumbled upon it. But I subscribed again, so I'm back in the game!

Let's see. I had the interview on December 1st, so it was a while ago. And they were hiring full timers, so I was outta luck. And I got the call that I didn't get the job the end of January. 

But the questions during the interview I found were hard to answer if you have no experience. It's a catch 22. You need experience to get a job but need a job to get experience! They asked about transporting patients with IVs during the verbal part and then all sorts or random questions during the written test. Questions I can remember were name the base hospitals, name 4 of the 6 freeways that run east and west in SD County, APGAR...and there were plenty of others but that's all that's coming to mind right now. 

So let us know if you get the job! And sorry I could be of help earlier!


----------

